# If She Starts Crying During Sex, What Does That Mean???



## jaye

during sex my wife started sobbing. after I finished I asked her what that was about.



she said 'nothing, forget it.' and proceeded to act normal afterwards.

should I be concerned? please I need to know


----------



## married tech

Not enough lube? :scratchhead:


----------



## richie33

I would be concerned. It's something you should get to the bottom of.


----------



## bandit.45

She probably cheated on you. Ask her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jane1213

Ask her and demand answers. Maybe she doesn't like sex with you and she is miserable? My sister hates having sex with her husband and she is miserable but staying for the kids. Honestly I think my brother in law deserves someone who loves him and enjoys making love to him. Again this is just a guess....


----------



## The Middleman

bandit.45 said:


> She probably cheated on you. Ask her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree: This.


----------



## sylviaslife

Could be any number of things, so would hate to guess with not knowing what your situation is. 
Your question hit a nerve, because it happened to me. I cried when I was still trying to see if we could salvage the marriage, but really knew deep down inside that it was over. Horrible to try to endure sex in that situation.


----------



## frusdil

I cry sometimes after I have a very intense orgasm. It's nothing more than my body being completely overwhelmed, lol. Hubby thinks it's hilarious 

It doesn't mean there's anything wrong.


----------



## Midlifeturmoil

jaye said:


> after I finished I asked her what was about.
> :


How sweet of you.

And may explain a lot


----------



## jorgegene

1. it hurts her.
2. intense orgasm (hopefully!)
3. something's really bothering her (cheating, doesn't like it, feels guilty about something.

I would try gently asking her no. 1............."honey, does it hurt you?
is that why you're crying?"

once you've ruled that out, then go to the next.


----------



## Ripper

frusdil said:


> I cry sometimes after I have a very intense orgasm. It's nothing more than my body being completely overwhelmed, lol. Hubby thinks it's hilarious
> 
> It doesn't mean there's anything wrong.


This was my thought at first. But if that was the case, it should have been pretty obvious.


----------



## ChessMa

I have heard of some women becoming overwhelmed with emotion AFTER sex (nothing to do with orgasm) but not DURING sex. But, it's impossible to answer your question with no more details than you offered.


----------



## tinybuddha58

Sex is very emotional. I actually often cry after sex but not during. My husband doesn't even know I cry and I try to hold it back. The reason for the crying for me is b/c we have intimacy issues. While I am having sex, I always enjoy it and reach the "O" but afterwards its like all my emotions of being upset with him come rushing at me. 

I would definitely try to figure out the reason behind it. If you already know of any marriage issues yall are having then that may be the reason behind it. And yes, i agree with the others that one option could be cheating, maybe just emotionally, but she could be feeling guilty.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

Troll!


----------



## norajane

jaye said:


> during sex my wife started sobbing. after I finished I asked her what that was about.
> 
> 
> 
> she said 'nothing, forget it.' and proceeded to act normal afterwards.
> 
> should I be concerned? please I need to know


When I've started crying during sex it's because something was off in the relationship, something wasn't feeling right. 

Why did you keep going after she started crying? If you had stopped and held her instead, she might have told you what was on her mind.


----------



## Thound

ebp123 said:


> Troll!


Easy there hoss. Wouldn't want you to get in trouble.


----------



## frusdil

Oops I misread the original post...crying during sex means there is a problem and you should have stopped as soon as you realised your wife was crying and asked her what was wrong. Not waited until you'd finished and then asked her


----------



## over20

jaye said:


> during sex my wife started sobbing. after I finished I asked her what that was about.
> 
> 
> 
> she said 'nothing, forget it.' and proceeded to act normal afterwards.
> 
> should I be concerned? please I need to know


For me...if we have sex for a long time and I have had multiple orgasms....I do cry with tears and trembling of sheer pleasure and release.......

It's really a compliment to you...you must be an incredible lover to your wife


----------



## LongWalk

You need to look her in the eye, ask her again and listen and listen.

I agree that crying after orgasm is possible, not just before. It was hurting or something was wrong.

Before you have intercourse again you should get to the bottom of this.

Lavish her with non-sexual physical affection. Make her feel safe.


----------



## sparkyjim

ebp123 said:


> Troll!



:iagree:


----------



## JCD

You used the wrong hole.


----------



## Jellybeans

There is absolutely no way we can know why she was crying.


----------



## NobodySpecial

over20 said:


> For me...if we have sex for a long time and I have had multiple orgasms....I do cry with tears and trembling of sheer pleasure and release.......
> 
> It's really a compliment to you...you must be an incredible lover to your wife


Serious? Sobbing followed by never mind? Not so much.


----------



## Runs like Dog

No one's flying the airplane.


----------



## doubletrouble

Aviate, navigate, commuinicate.

Hey, that works for marriage too! I've had an epiphany today *scribbles TAM notes furiously*


----------



## weightlifter

ONS/ drunken mistake sex with another or you were UUUUUBBBBER.

This one smells like RTBP v2.0 to me but too early to tell.


----------



## over20

NobodySpecial said:


> Serious? Sobbing followed by never mind? Not so much.


I do. If we have been having sex for an hour or more, my body and mind are deeply aroused. I feel so close and loved on my him. I do cry happy tears sometimes. I just feel so moved after it is over. That is just me


----------



## tacoma

jaye said:


> during sex my wife started sobbing. after I finished I asked her what that was about.


The fact that you finished BEFORE inquiring what her crying was about speaks volumes about what her crying was about.

She doesn't want sex with you, it makes her feel bad.
It makes her feel bad because she feels you're just using her which is obviously true since you can't be bothered to stop an act that gives you pleasure while it gives her pain.

You turn her off.


----------



## always_alone

over20 said:


> I do cry happy tears sometimes. I just feel so moved after it is over. That is just me


Maybe you do. But if OP's wife was crying happy tears, she would likely own up to it, no? Why would she brush him off with a "never mind"?



tacoma said:


> She doesn't want sex with you, it makes her feel bad.
> It makes her feel bad because she feels you're just using her which is obviously true since you can't be bothered to stop an act that gives you pleasure while it gives her pain.


:iagree: This!


----------



## soccermom2three

I think it's important to establish if the sobbing took place during sex or after. After, I could see it being an emotional release. During, it's something completely different.

My BIL told my husband that after almost a year of being sexless when he tried to have sex with my SIL she started crying and both couldn't go through with it. Later he finds out that she had already been having an affair for a year. My BIL is now just figuring out that she was crying probably because she believed she was cheating on the OM with him.


----------



## 6301

Maybe you need glasses and your aim is off target.


----------



## lovelygirl

jaye said:


> during sex my wife started sobbing. after I finished I asked her what that was about.
> 
> 
> 
> she said 'nothing, forget it.' and proceeded to act normal afterwards.
> 
> should I be concerned? please I need to know


And you expect the forum to know the answer? 

You take "nothing, forget it" for an answer and that's enough for you? 

No wonder why she gives you short answers. 
After all, she knows you don't need to know more.


----------



## over20

OP did you ever ask her again and find out?


----------



## Thound

Why would someone start a thread, and never respond to it. When I have enough intrest to start a thread I anxiously await replys and respond to questions so that I can get even more ideas. But that's just me.


----------



## sparkyjim

Someone called him out as a troll... and agreed.

From now on I am not replying to first time posters. I think most people respond to threads first before they get up the gumption to post their own.

that's my two cents...


----------



## hookares

My ex used to feign crying anytime I approached her for any sort of intimacy.She insisted it was because it was the only thing I ever wanted from her. I guess the few times a year she would work me into her busy schedule with the guys she was cheating with was just too much for her.


----------



## Wannano

Who cares if she cried. That’s a after thought. What matters is yourself. Do not feel embarrassed. It’s obviously she feels embarrassed. Women cry when they are frustrated. If you failed there you better up your game. If you did not fail there and she is crying she is not emotionally mature enough to handle sex with you. She may feel like she is cheating on another lover. She may feel trapped in a flood of emotions for so many things. I will tell you this. Sage is going to let you know what’s going on very soon. Personally she’s cheating.


----------

